# What's the best vacation you've ever had?



## Katybug (Jul 28, 2017)

Tell us a little bit about it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 28, 2017)

Galápagos Islands hands down.    We were on a South American cruise and a side trip included the Galápagos Islands, decided we'd never be in the area again, so went.    So amazing, the people, the reptiles, everything about it.   Reminded me of a reptilian Jurassic Park.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Galápagos Islands hands down.    We were on a South American cruise and a side trip included the Galápagos Islands, decided we'd never be in the area again, so went.    So amazing, the people, the reptiles, everything about it.   Reminded me of a reptilian Jurassic Park.



I'm envious.  I always wanted to see the Galapagos but never made it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2017)

Our best vacation was shortly after I retired.  We took a month, loaded up the truck, and headed for Canada, with no particular agenda, and just wandered wherever the moment led us.  The best parts of the trip were in Alberta, and BC, and the Canadian Rockies.  It was a great trip, and helped us transition from a lifetime of living the "9 to 5" life.


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2017)

A trip to Morocco several years ago.  I really felt that I was in an exotic place without feeling like I had fallen off the edge of the world.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 28, 2017)

My favorite trip was two months in Germany, Austria and Switzerland...many yrs ago.  I had met a nice man and his 2 children in the Bahamas.  He was looking for a wife & mother, and that was worth checking out.  It was a fabulous trip, indescribably beautiful, but I decided I wasn't adventurous enough to move to Frankfurt.  I think I would have jumped at it, but for my 2 young girls and as an only child, leaving behind my parents.  The upside was seeing Europe their way, with a German family, not the tourist route.


----------



## Lon (Jul 28, 2017)

Two weeks on a 90 ft twin masted schooner with 9 passengers sailing from Nufalofa Tonga to Vavau and back stopping at many islands in the Tonga chain of islands scuba diving, visiting natives and just having a grand time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2017)

Never had one, yet, as an adult.  My vacation consists of random days scattered here and there between days when I have to do stuff I don't like.  Today is a vacation day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 28, 2017)

Back in 1998, I was still single and wanted to give myself a fun vacation.  I went to Walt Disney World for 10 days.  Alone.  Actually loved it.  And the great thing is, I was never feeling along.  I met lots of cool strangers and had neat chats with people from all over the country.  Something I probably would not have done had I been traveling with friends.  I was in a time in my life when I needed some "me time" but did not want to be isolated.  My time was my own, I saw what I wanted, when I wanted. Even took one day to just hang out at my hotel and explore it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2017)

Mexico.
 Cozumel, Can Cun, Mayan ruins, and a weekend in Mexico City. The Mexican Caribbean is so beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2017)

As a child my Mom and Dad took me to New York state for a few days. There were no water parks back then but many theme parks. Frontier Town, Indian Village, The North Pole and more. They gave up an adult vacation just me.A few years back the hubby and I went across country to visit my daughter in Oregon. We hit All the National parks but I was most impressed and humbled by the Redwood trees. I think they actually beat out the Grand Canyon that we saw on another trip.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2017)

We are very much homebodies, but the cruise our kids took us on for our 50th anniversary tops my list. Seven days of food, drinks and friendship was the best. St. Thomas and St. Marteen and tours of their islands. Still laughing about the nude beach on the French side of the island.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 28, 2017)

Our vacation-of-a-lifetime was a motor tour of the American Southwest visiting a half dozen Nation Parks and National Monuments in southern Utah then to Cortez, Colorado to visit our favorite Indian art store then on to Monument Valley in the Navajo Reservation where we bought my favorite pot depicting the Corndancer and on the other side, a Kokopelli.

Then we were on to Canyon de Chelly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd have to say a couple of vacations in Hawaii when we were younger, both vacations were 2-3 weeks long and we rented cars and went off on our own exploring the islands, spent many times alone on secluded beaches of all colored sands.  We did some island hopping, so we were in Maui, Kauai, Molokai, the Big Island, etc. 

 We bought boogie boards and played in the waves of the ocean, then gave them to local children when we left.  We snorkeled in the clearest of waters and saw beautiful fish just like you see in salt water aquariums, including a Moray eel that was not that friendly and made us both do a quick u-turn.  We stayed in condos with ocean views, went to a luau and had dinner on a catamaran.  Had a very romantic time, enjoyed the whole experience, great memories.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Never had one, yet, as an adult.  My vacation consists of random days scattered here and there between days when I have to do stuff I don't like.  Today is a vacation day.



Not good enough Nancy.

How are you ever going to be able to explore the Australian continent with side trips to New Zealand and New Guinea if you don't take at least three months leave?

Not necessarily my best vacation, but certainly the longest, took five months.
We bought a round the world ticket with QANTAS and Air Canada and visited the Great Barrier Reef, Hawaii, western USA by car to visit the Grand Canyon, LA, San Francisco, Death Valley and a number of National Parks. Then we flew on to Canada and hopped across from west to east. From Canada to England to drive around England and Scotland. On the home leg we stopped at Paris, Rome and Singapore and landed in Australia at Perth so that we could visit the Pilbara region of Western Australia. 

We saved up for 10 years and took long service leave, one of my country's better innovations.
After this trip we  really caught the travel bug and now we really love travelling, in Australia and abroad.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Haven't had one yet as an adult.  Would love to travel but finances are limited and I think it would be more fun with someone to share with.  When my kids were growing up we did the usual 6 Flags etc and they were fun.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't know. I have had several that I thoroughly enjoyed. Definitely the vacations when my kids where young and we did family vacations were all very nice. I think if I really had to choose one, it would be the first time the family drove cross country. We had no time limit, so we were able to stop wherever and also take a few side trips. 

As a pilot for United, I have flown over 10,000,000 miles with just over 37,000 flight hours, but none were included as vacation miles. Obviously, I flew every opportunity that I had.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 31, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Back in 1998, I was still single and wanted to give myself a fun vacation.  I went to Walt Disney World for 10 days.  Alone.  Actually loved it.  And the great thing is, I was never feeling along.  I met lots of cool strangers and had neat chats with people from all over the country.  Something I probably would not have done had I been traveling with friends.  I was in a time in my life when I needed some "me time" but did not want to be isolated.  My time was my own, I saw what I wanted, when I wanted. Even took one day to just hang out at my hotel and explore it.



i too went to WDW alone and loved it.   While I've enjoyed all my trips with friends and family to WDW, having just MY TIME was fantastic.     If anyone is wanting to travel alone and feeling insecure, WDW is a great place to start.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 31, 2017)

I consider my 10 years of full-time RV travel one long extended vacation.  I drove to and spent quality time in each of the U. S. states including Alaska, most provinces of Canada including Nova Scotia, P. E. I. and Newfoundland, the Baja Peninsula and also brief excursions into Mexico proper in areas close to border.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2017)

Best vacation was a rented motor home with my family at a lake for two weeks and no television.

Just a close enjoyment.


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2017)

jujube said:


> A trip to Morocco several years ago.  I really felt that I was in an exotic place without feeling like I had fallen off the edge of the world.


I read recently that the airfare there is vary reasonable but once you're there it can be a bit pricey. The article also noted that last "Black Friday" in New York City, you could fly NYC to Morocco roundtrip for $400. Wow.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2017)

I would love to do Africa and Australia in that order. Just to see the scenery and wildlife.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 2, 2017)

Done flying, now more land based.  My best vacation is definitely 'retirement'.  Love the dress code, eating what I want (within reason) when I want it.  Other day was reading two different lists one was 'The XX cheapest places to retire to' the other was 'Most dangerous places to visit'.  Every location on list 2 was on list 1.  Being an easy target for muggings and assault convinced me that neither list is high on my travel itinerary.  I try to stay out of the high crime areas.  Keep a low profile and try to appear destitute, not very hard on my income.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 6, 2017)

Australia was our best, Melbourne, Sydney and Cairns.  Snorkeling on the Barrier Reef was fun.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 11, 2017)

Philippines was by far the best trip I ever had. Gorgeous beaches, breathtaking sceneries, and fruits that taste so heavenly. It's a real paradise.


----------



## PhoenixGuy (Oct 24, 2017)

The best vacation I have ever had was a trip to Europe, but the surprising thing about it was our (my wife and my) favorite city. We went to Ljubljana, Slovenia on a whim and it ended up being an amazing place. It's a beautiful town surrounded by mountains and with a river running through it. It had incredibly nice people, great food and is now probably my favorite city in the world. If you are planning a Europe trip, I would certainly recommend it.


----------

